# Air purifier



## BNunezzIV (Jul 25, 2017)

Hello. So I just purchased a Honeywell True Hepa Air Purifier. I am wondering if it's okay if I can have it close to my birds cage? About two feet away. The main reason I bought it is to help the air quality. And get rid of the old smells. This is the model that I bought.

Honeywell True HEPA 310 sq. ft. Allergen Remover Air Purifier-HA202BHD - The Home Depot


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's great that you bought an air purifier and you can definitely use it near your budgies' cage(s)

Be sure that it isn't so close to the cages that it creates a draft. 
I have a Honeywell HEPA air purifier in the room with my cages and generally keep it about 4 feet away from the cages.*


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

Not sure if this can piggy back on the previous question. I am curious if the goal is to purify the air for the bird or the person? I am slightly allergic to my bird and also have asthma (this is why I don't have a cat - I'm even more allergic to them). I am thinking about getting an air purifier. Should I have it in the room with the bird or in my bedroom? Sorry if this is a dumb question.

Goldenwing (and Lemon Drop) :lutino linnie:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Goldenwing said:



Not sure if this can piggy back on the previous question. I am curious if the goal is to purify the air for the bird or the person? I am slightly allergic to my bird and also have asthma (this is why I don't have a cat - I'm even more allergic to them). I am thinking about getting an air purifier. Should I have it in the room with the bird or in my bedroom? Sorry if this is a dumb question.

Goldenwing (and Lemon Drop) :lutino linnie:

Click to expand...

Your question is not dumb.

The air purifier works for both humans and birds. I have all 12 of my birds in my bedroom so I keep my air purifier there.
The amount of dust particles that are filtered out of the air is quite amazing.

If you have a separate room where you keep your budgies, I'd suggest getting an air purifier for that room as well as one for your bedroom.*


----------

